# terns?



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

i am fairly certain these are ternentzi.........









wtf the attachment didnt show up.

...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> i am fairly certain these are ternentzi


And you would be fairly wrong.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

red bellies i believe


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> > i am fairly certain these are ternentzi
> 
> 
> And you would be fairly wrong.


i am not familiar with pygocentrus and that is why i posted it here asking. thanks for your worthless comment. they looked gold to me so thats why i thought terns.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Paul said:


> > i am fairly certain these are ternentzi
> 
> 
> And you would be fairly wrong.


i am not familiar with pygocentrus and that is why i posted it here asking. thanks for your worthless comment. they looked gold to me so thats why i thought terns.
[/quote]
You have been here since June 2003 and you dont know about Pygos















Worthless? 
Maybe if you kept your crap out of my threads I wouldnt add mine







Sucks dosent it








If they look gold to you , you may need to get your eyes fixed.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

they do look goldish green but not in the right spots to be a tern

no need to bash someone who was asking for help harley, just cause he was wrong doesnt mean u should make a fool outta him

i can see that he doesnt know a ton about pygo's 40% of his posts are in the lounge over 1000 but still doesnt mean he didnt need help for the ID


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> they do look goldish green but not in the right spots to be a tern
> 
> no need to bash someone who was asking for help harley, just cause he was wrong doesnt mean u should make a fool outta him
> 
> i can see that he doesnt know a ton about pygo's 40% of his posts are in the lounge over 1000 but still doesnt mean he didnt need help for the ID


Hey p-guy dan , stay out of this







, read my posts, he likes to add his garbage in my threads and Im just returning the favor.

Would you like me to start with you ?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Those are just regular old red belly piranhas. Not terns.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Temporarily locked.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Paul Posted Yesterday, 09:35 AM
> i am fairly certain these are ternentzi.........


The eye color (in order for it to be "ternetzi") would need to be clear. I don't see any feature on the fish to be certain it is that species. My impression, the fish is very likely a common P. nattereri.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I would say red variant of nattereri also.


----------

